# Lifting an Impreza 2.5RS Wagon???



## thebreeze (Nov 9, 2006)

The Subaru Impreza 2.5RS wagon is almost the perfect vehicle for my needs. However, I am concerned about the low clearance for getting to trailheads, both for biking and hiking. Has anyone lifted this car? What were the results? How did you lift it? Scorpion lift kit, Bilstein coilovers, Rancho blocks, longer springs,etc? I am on a budget and would like to keep the price below $1000 (Bilstein's are $2300). Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

thebreeze said:


> The Subaru Impreza 2.5RS wagon is almost the perfect vehicle for my needs. However, I am concerned about the low clearance for getting to trailheads, both for biking and hiking. Has anyone lifted this car? What were the results? How did you lift it? Scorpion lift kit, Bilstein coilovers, Rancho blocks, longer springs,etc? I am on a budget and would like to keep the price below $1000 (Bilstein's are $2300). Thanks in advance for any help.


Struts from a Legacy Outback will bolt right in, and give you another couple inches. Between those and a taller profile tire you should be solid, plus you're not making any permanent changes to the car.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Here you go: http://www.ultimatesubaru.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49116

That's for an OBS, but your RS should be basically the same. Braaaaaaaaap!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

thebreeze said:


> The Subaru Impreza 2.5RS wagon is almost the perfect vehicle for my needs. However, I am concerned about the low clearance for getting to trailheads, both for biking and hiking. Has anyone lifted this car? What were the results? How did you lift it? Scorpion lift kit, Bilstein coilovers, Rancho blocks, longer springs,etc? I am on a budget and would like to keep the price below $1000 (Bilstein's are $2300). Thanks in advance for any help.


How crazy are you talking? The ground clearance on my wrx is pretty good, it's not that it's off the ground a lot, it's that there's nothing "hanging down" below the chassi, it's all tucked up there pretty nice. On the other hand, it's still no off-road vehicle, you might be able to do something and make it more "outbackish".


----------



## thebreeze (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Guys. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## VpointVick (Apr 15, 2004)

Forestor struts would do it.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

FYI, the method used in the link to lift the car does increase ground clearance, but it appears that suspension travel and spring rate remain the same. The lower shock body on the replacement shock is longer, but the rod that travels and the spring both appear the same as on the stock pieces. This is fine if you just want an other inch or two of clearance, but it won't do anything to improve traction over uneven terrain and it won't make the car ride better offroad.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Crack Monkey said:


> but it appears that suspension travel and spring rate remain the same.


They do. No matter what, you're still dealing with cv joints, so that's what's gonna limit travel ultimately. But Subies don't really need more traction, so with some extra ride hieght you can hammer through alot of crazy sh1t at speed.

My car's only got 4 or 5 inches of travel....


----------



## Reek (Feb 19, 2004)

*have you considered coil spacers?*

As stated, the main limiting factor is your CV's. If you're just looking for clearance, you could use a taller coil isolators on your existing struts/springs. It won't increase your overall travel but put your starting point at a more extended position on your strut. It kinda acts to increase preload if place between your coil and top coil isolator/plate. You'll need a spring compressor.

If you put a spacer on top of your strut, it will extend your entire suspension and give you more room for bigger tires which should increase your clearance even more. I think max would be about 2 inches.

Over all, either will be pretty cheap $200 or so. But anything beyond this, you'll be looking at replacing hardware.

REEK


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Reek said:


> It won't increase your overall travel but put your starting point at a more extended position on your strut. It kinda acts to increase preload if place between your coil and top coil isolator/plate.


You're gonna lose what little travel you have by increasing preload like that, and make the car ride like crap. This is also why the Scorpion lift springs are no good.

An extension on top of the strut works, I've got 3" extensions on mine. But if not done correctly it'll throw your camber/caster way out of line.


----------

